# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  WPF Menu Style

## Software.Developer

Hello Guys,

I need the style of my WPF menu to be similar to Windows Forms menus, where there is a vertical side gray bar (vertical rectangle before all sub MenuItems)

I am using similar code here but still there's no gray side bar appearance:
http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/UploadF...M/WPFMenu.aspx

Hope to get your support.

Thanks in advanced!

----------

